# Di-Methox injectible



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Has anyone used Di-Methox injectible for cattle off label for goats?

If so what dosage?

Lenora has some cocci and she will not let me give her the liquid as it tastes pretty awful.

I'm going to try putting it in her water, with some honey added this evening. 

I am supposed to get 2 ounces of 40% down her.  Fat chance.

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (May 12, 2010)

I use the 12.5% by mouth on my kids but I found this on Painted Dreams Miniture Horse website (they have goats too):

_I treat all my babies several times for coccidia before they leave my property. I recommend pre-treating for coccidia twice a year or as needed. I use injectable dimethox 40% at a rate of 1cc per 5 lbs on day one, then 1cc per 10 lbs from day 2-7. This is not injected, but rather given orally by MOUTH._

I'm not sure you can give it subq - it might just be that you have to force it down her throat - as someone on this forum told me, if you get the syringe far enough back in their throat they don't have the chance to spit it out.  I have felt like I was choking my kids, but very little came back out their mouth and they were fine shortly after.

ETA: My dose for the 12.5% was the same - 1cc/5lbs day 1 then 1cc/10lbs days 2-5


----------



## cmjust0 (May 12, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone used Di-Methox injectible for cattle off label for goats?
> 
> ...


2oz = 60ml...of 40%?!?!?  You sure you're not talking about the 12.5% liquid?

We actually just started using the 40% injectable on our 3wk old kids as a coccidia preventative.  I've used it straight before too, though...they don't like it AT ALL.  Like...the worst reaction I've ever seen to an injectable med given orally.

So, with that in mind...I've actually been mixing 1ml of 40% Di-Methox injectable with 1ml of a molasses/water mixture...the molasses is just a little 'sugar' to help with the horrific taste.  

They usually just kinda go "ACK!" followed by a nice big "PHHHHHT!" to clear the nostrils, and that's about it.

But, before we go down that road with yours, lemme just ask......what are you using to drench her?  Do you have an actual drench syringe, or are you using a big 'catheter' syringe?

I ask because if I can get ____ in a drench syringe, and the goat can swallow, I can get ____ in a goat.  I don't care if it's used motor oil -- if I'm using a drench syringe, they're taking it.

There are tricks to these things, ya know...


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,

What I have is the 40% liquid Di-Methox I ordered from Hoeeger's as something to have on hand.  Also, I am giving l/2 cc 2 times a day to the kids for 7 days.

I have a big syringe that holds 4 ounces.  The bottle of Di Methox is the kind with the rubber seal that you draw the medicine out of with a needle.  

The DM is very thick liquid, and is difficult to get out. 

I have my vet ordering/researching the 40% Di-Methox injectible for cattle and finding out what dosage for a goat.

I am going to put it in her water tonight, tried putting it on her feed mixed with honey and molasses and she turned her nose up.
I have some very nice Tennessee molasses I'm going to try in the water with the stuff tonight.

But hey guys, the good news is that the barberpole worms are under control.  Dr. Glover did a fecal yesterday, and let me look under the microscope, just a very few eggs, but I did see the cocci.  


DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (May 12, 2010)

Ok...so...first of all, I can't even imagine that you're supposed to get 60ml of 40% injectable down the goat's throat.  Two ounces seems more like the 12.5% dose to me..  

Even with that, the common dosages I've seen for the 12.5% are 1ml/5lbs of goat, straight from the jug.  At that rate, even in, say, a 120lb adult doe, you're only looking at 24ml...which is _less than half_ of what you've apparently been advised to give...and your med is over 3x as strong!

Something's not jiving here..

An equivalent dose of the 40%, it seems to me, would be about 1ml/15lbs of goat..  Consequently, that does jive pretty well with what Hoegger advises as a coccidia preventative..  They use 40%, mixed in a bottle, given as 1/2ml, 2x/day to 3wk old kids..  Kids which would be right in that 15-20lb range.

I'm dosing mine w/ 1ml of the 40%, 1x/day..

Sooooo...ya...60ml of 40% seems INCREDIBLY HIGH to me.

Alll that said...


> I have a big syringe that holds 4 ounces.  The bottle of Di Methox is the kind with the rubber seal that you draw the medicine out of with a needle.


That's probably your problem, right there.  You're using a syringe...not a drench gun.

If I were you, I'd dose her at about 1ml/15lbs with 40% dimethox out of a real drench gun.  If you've never used a real drench gun before, you'll be flabbergasted at how much easier it is than a syringe.  Seriously..  What once was _impossible_ is suddenly a piece of cake..  Trust me on this -- _get a drench gun!_

What I think I'd probably do is draw up however many CCs of 40% dimethox I needed -- through an 18ga needle, so it won't take so long -- and I'd squirt it into the drench gun..  Then I'd fill the rest of the 30ml drench with molasses water..

When using a drench gun, all you really have to do is get the crook part into the corner of their mouth, on the back of their tongue, and slowly depress the plunger.  Be sure you're keeping her head LEVEL...do NOT tip her head back.  

For a lesson in why you don't tip their heads back while drenching, go take a big slug of water into your own mouth, throw your head straight back, and try to swallow it...it's difficult, at best.  Painful at worst.  Seriously...try it.  

So, keeping her head level...crook of the metal drench nozzle in the back corner of her mouth and the opening pointed toward the back of her throat...slowly depress.  She'll feel the liquid hitting her throat and quite literally won't have any other choice but to swallow it.

Voila.  Yer done.

You can do this.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2010)

Ok, ordering a drench gun online tonight.  

Also, I'm wondering if maybe he thought I had the 12.5 %. instead of the 40.  I am looking at his written instruction which was as follows:

0.5 cc per pound orally for 10 days.  She weighs 120 lbs. so that worked out to 2 ounces.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ()relics (May 12, 2010)

I just had one of my doelings, a very special black headed doeling, that just had a rough 2 weeks due to a cocci infestation.  I feed a medicated pellet, rumensin, so I always assume that the cocci is under control... but she couldn't keep up with the rest of the weanlings in her age group.  Soon enough she started to scour, no fever and never off feed, VERY loose....I called the vet after a few days of my aimless wandering.  I had given her Corrid, amprolium, but  He gave me the 12.5 % sulfadimethoxine to try instead.  He told me 1cc per 5# for 5 days, orally.  I was giving her 10cc per day....Yesterday was day 5 and she is solid as a rock.
....This from someone that should know better...Just missed it actually eliminated the possibility because I thought is _wasn't_ a possibility....Take It For What It Is Worth


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2010)

I have got to call the vet in the am. but I think he thought I had 12.5 % instead of 40 %.  YIKES>

I am going to call him tomorrow.  But I had DH do the math and thats what it looks like.

So based on her weight, 150 lbs., she would get 10 cc of the 40 % Dimethox.  I am hoping since she spit out about half of the first dose, she didn't get too much.

And the 2nd dose was on her grain and she ate about half of that.

Good grief.

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (May 13, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Ok, ordering a drench gun online tonight.






> Also, I'm wondering if maybe he thought I had the 12.5 %. instead of the 40.  I am looking at his written instruction which was as follows:
> 
> 0.5 cc per pound orally for 10 days.  She weighs 120 lbs. so that worked out to 2 ounces.


That's certainly what it sounds like to me..  Lots of folks don't even really know about the 40% injectable, since most everyone uses the 12.5% oral...the vet may have simply made an assumption.



> So based on her weight, 150 lbs., she would get 10 cc of the 40 % Dimethox.  I am hoping since she spit out about half of the first dose, she didn't get too much.


Each fluid ounce of the 12.5% contains 3.75g of sulfadimethoxine.  Which, of course, is 3750mg.  So, the .5ml/lb * 120lb dosage your vet recommended would have administered 7500mg of sulfadimethoxine.

The 40% contains 400mg/ml..  It would take 18.75ml of the 40% to reach 7500mg of sulfadimethoxine.

Still kinda seems like A WHOLE LOT of dimethox to me, but I'm not a vet.  And if my own vet instructed me to give that much, I'd probably just go for it....with a 30ml drench gun....and probably about 11-12ml of molasses water (heavy on the molasses  ) in the remainder of the 30ml drench gun to make it somewhat more palatable..  



Do call the vet to double check the dosage...  Let us know what they say.


----------

